# Welche Bildbearbeitungs programm nutzt Ihr?



## Gott Rod (21 Dez. 2012)

An alle Profi-Amateure oder den einen oder anderen "Bildbearbeitungsmeister" 

mich Interessiert, welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzt ihr am Häufigsten und wofür und warum dieses und kein anderes? 

Ich persönlich nutze Photoshop CS5, da es einfach zu bedienen ist und mich von den möglichkeiten her überzeugt hat, die Bedienung ist am geschicktesten von der Tastenbelegung und mit dem Grafiktablett ideal.
Ich nutze es zur Foto-retouche und Digitalpainting. 

:thx: schonmal an alle die Antworten ^^


----------



## .Engelchen. (21 Dez. 2012)

Photoshop CS3. 
Benutze es eigentlich für alles was ich hier auf dem Board mache. Header, Avatare, Signaturen. Desweiteren mache ich noch Grafikdesign sprich Layouts damit aber auch Animationen. 

Es ist einfach das Beste Programm für solche Sachen und von der Benutzeroberfläche eigentlich auch ziemlich simpel zu handhaben und zu verstehen wenn man sich etwas damit auseinander setzt.


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2012)

Ich benutze auch CS5, bin da sehr zufrieden mit, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich als reiner Amateur nur die Hälfte nutze


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2012)

Wer von euch hat denn seine Photoshop-Lizenz gekauft?


----------



## glanzstrumpfhose (21 Dez. 2012)

ich hab das corel paintshop prox4. damit kann man viel machen,nur das ist sau schwierig zu bedienen. meißtens nehm ich da nur die funktion korrektur in einem schritt hätt ich mir lieber en anderes gekauft damals!


----------



## Syrus (21 Dez. 2012)

Ich hab Corel photopaint X5. Gefällt mir sehr gut, man brauch zwar ein weilchen zum reinfuchsen
aber dann kann man super sachen mit machen.


----------



## .Engelchen. (21 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn seine Photoshop-Lizenz gekauft?



Also ich hab mein Photoshop gekauft


----------



## gazpacho (23 Dez. 2012)

ich nutze auch PS und lightroom fuer die bildbearbeitung von portraits etc.


----------



## masterg23 (31 Dez. 2012)

Ich kann PS CS5 weiterempfehlen. ein tolles Programm


----------



## rovogoth (18 Jan. 2013)

ich nutzte xnview für das bisschen bilder größe anpassen und fotos optimieren reicht das und wenn ich mal was "male" dann mit Gimp.


----------



## Moskito2508 (19 Jan. 2013)

Moin ihr.

Auf meinem Rechner nutze ich hauptsächlich Adobe CS4 als auch Corel Draw. Als Folienhersteller ist ein vektorbasiertes Grafikprogramm unerlässlich. Zudem ist es wesentlich flotter in der Handhabung als Illustrator. Da beruflich auch Briefbögen und Visitrnkartren erstellt werden müssen, kommsen auch Indesign und Photoshop zum Zug. Alles in allem eine bunte Mixtur aus allem. Privat halte ich mich mittlerweile aus Grafiken heraus. Irgendwann muss man auch mal entspannen. 

Bis dann...


----------



## zamorra2012 (19 Jan. 2013)

Hallo Moskito2508,
auch ich benutze schon eine lange Zeit coreldraw für meine Grafiken. Besonders gefällt mir Corel x4.
Fotos bearbeite ich mit ACDSee. Ich habe schon viele alte analoge Fotos damit aufgewertet. 
Gruß Fidi (zamorra2012)


----------



## ADunkel (27 Jan. 2013)

Corel ist für mich immer noch die erste Wahl


----------



## chaparoni (2 Feb. 2013)

Verwende hier PaintShopPro X4


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

photoshop am meisten


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Auf dem Mac den Pixelmator


----------



## Hool88 (24 Apr. 2013)

Photoshop und Cinema4D
Ab und an auch After Effects!

Für Videobearbeitung: Sony Vegas 11 und wie oben genann C4D und AE ... Beruflich vesteht sich!


----------



## Lederfan 66 (25 Apr. 2013)

Mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist Photo Scape. Da lässt sich gut mit arbeiten und ist kostenlos


----------



## katielover (29 Apr. 2013)

GIMP, PAINT.NET, IrfanView


----------



## sbh (17 Mai 2013)

Paint.NET für mache Spezialsachen, Paint Shop Pro 9 für alles andere.
Die Bedienung der Paint Shop Pro Programme ist meiner Meinung viel einfacher und logischer als bei Photoshop.


----------



## Tigy (18 Mai 2013)

1. Micrografx Picture Publisher 10
ist uralt aber extrem leicht zu bedienen.

2. Adobe Photoshop Elements

3. irfanView


----------



## datenklauer (18 Mai 2013)

Paint Net, weil kostenlos und unglaublich vielseitig.


----------



## razorblade89 (29 Mai 2013)

Derzeit GIMP 2, aber bin schon seit ner Zeit auf der Suche nach einer besseren Alternative.


----------



## xdennisgamez (21 Juni 2013)

photosohop cs2 höhö


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (22 Juni 2013)

GIMP ist cool!


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

photoshop cs3


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

Photoshop CS6.


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

gimp oder photoshop


----------



## xmodder (14 Aug. 2013)

Achtung langer Name:
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI


----------



## libsy (3 Sep. 2013)

Nutze auch noch Photoshop CS2 und für einfache Dinge Irfan View


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Kommt wie immer auf das Anwendungsgebiet an. 
Geht es rein um das Zusammenschneiden von Fotos reicht meist schon Paint.NET. Nächste Stufe ist bei mir dann GIMP für etwas hochwertigere Arbeiten. Und erst ganz zum Schluss kommt bei mir Photoshop, da ich als Laie alle Funktionen so und so nicht gebrauchen erst recht nicht verstehen kann


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Ich nutze Corel Graphics Suite X6 .
Ich bin damals durch die vermeindlich kostenlose Vollversion einer Chip-CD dazu gekommen und abei geblieben. Habe mich wegen der vielen PlugIns, die es für PS gibt, mal an diesem Programm versucht, komme aber mit der völlig anderen Bedienung nicht klar .


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

GIMP und Paint


----------



## Quebec86 (10 Dez. 2014)

GIMP ist einfach und gut.!


----------



## walix (13 Dez. 2014)

Früher Corel Draw, aber das Update ist so teuer dass ich nur noch Paint.NET nutze.

Geht aber auch.

Walter


----------



## ElCattivo (15 Jan. 2015)

Ich nutze Photoshop. Einfach weil ich es auch beruflich oft nutze und somit auch über die entsprechende Lizenz verfüge


----------



## userforusing (14 Feb. 2015)

Wenn dann Photoshop


----------



## Mike1234 (27 Feb. 2015)

Adobe Photoshop. Das Beste.


----------



## prettyanddemented (2 Apr. 2015)

Bin seit Jahren Photoshop treu. Ich probiere mich immer mal an neuer Software aus, aber letztendlich kehre ich doch immer zu den "Wurzeln" zurück 

Im Moment nutze ich Photoshop CS6, hin und wieder CS2.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Paint für einfache Sachen ansonsten GIMP


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Beruflich verwende ich "Photoshop" und wenn es was kleines ist, sprich nur etwas "geschnippelt" werden muss kommt Gimp zum Einsatz.


----------



## helix45 (28 Nov. 2015)

Auf dem Mac kann ich Pixelmator sehr empfehlen, günstig und macht seine Sache richtig gut. Ansonsten wirds schwierig an Photoshop vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## andy0815 (4 Dez. 2015)

Mein Favorit ist Paint.net
Ist kostenlos und reicht für meine Zwecke aus


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Dez. 2015)

Photoshop CS 5, beste wo gibt


----------



## Sven. (5 Dez. 2015)

Ich Arbeite mit PhotoScape das könnt ihr aber echt vergessen, für mich ist das nicht so gut. Hat nicht so viele Extras.


----------



## FischerFan (7 Dez. 2015)

Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Ich mag Aperture total, auch wenn es mittlerweile ein totes Pferd ist und Apple-Fotos dies noch nicht wirklich ersetzt. Solange es aber läuft, wird es genutzt.
Ansonsten Lightroom und PSE (das lag einem Bamboo Tablet bei)


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Photoshop CS 2 gibt es mittlerweile legal kostenlos von Adobe. Wer es nicht findet, kann nach der "USB" Version suchen. Superpraktisch: Photoshop ist dann auf dem Stick und muss nicht installiert werden.


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Auf dem Handy kann ich Pixelmator empfehlen für tolle Effekte on the go.


----------



## congo64 (29 Jan. 2017)

Tigy schrieb:


> 1. Micrografx Picture Publisher 10
> ist uralt aber extrem leicht zu bedienen.



Das stimmt, ich liebe dieses Programm.:thumbup::thumbup:

Leider bekomme ich es momentan unter win10 nicht zum Laufen.:angry::angry:

Jemand eine Idee ???


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

paint.net ist gut


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Polarr Photo Editor (mac) ist gut


----------



## c0rN (12 Mai 2022)

photoshop ist meine wahl


----------

